# Lutron Lighting Panel



## ablyss (Feb 8, 2014)

Lutron quit making the old DP modules. You might could go wireless and split the load up into wireless masters and replace the dimmer with one wireless master. Insteon comes to mind.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

http://www.lutron.com/TechnicalDocumentLibrary/032121a.pdf

DP Panels were shipped new from 1982 through 1995. They came in many sizes, based on the number of dimming modules they could contain. A DP1 had space for one dimming module while a DP24 had space for 24. There were DP1, DP2, DP4, DP8, DP12, DP16, DP20, and DP24 Panels. The cover of this guide shows a DP24, a DP8, and a DP4 (from left to right). 

PDP Panels contained wider modules (3 in the space of the 4 in a DP). There were PDP1, PDP3, PDP6, PDP9, PDP12, PDP15, and PDP18 Panels. This guide only refers to DP Panels but the information is useful for PDP Panels as well.

Dimming module technology evolved a great deal while DP Panels were being sold new. The older varieties must be sent to Lutron for repair (with proper RGA # - contact Lutron) while *the newer varieties can still be supported with replacement dimmers as described in this guide*. The model number of the panel and the module name can help determine how each module can be supported.

The control stations wired to the DP Panels also changed greatly while DP Panels were being sold new. Lutron still attempts to repair these, as needed. Analog controls (one discrete wire per zone and scene) were shipped new from 1982 through 1995. Digital controls (multiplexed data stream on a twisted shielded pair of wires) were shipped new from 1987 through 1995. For digital controls, DP Panels contained a ‘Demux’ board to translate the digital information from the digital controls to the same analog dimming modules. 

Grafik Eye® Control Units and GP panels were introduced in 1994 and took over the DP Panel business as of 1995. These newer designs have proven to be more reliable and flexible.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> http://www.lutron.com/TechnicalDocumentLibrary/032121a.pdf
> 
> DP Panels were shipped new from 1982 through 1995. They came in many sizes, based on the number of dimming modules they could contain. A DP1 had space for one dimming module while a DP24 had space for 24. There were DP1, DP2, DP4, DP8, DP12, DP16, DP20, and DP24 Panels. The cover of this guide shows a DP24, a DP8, and a DP4 (from left to right).
> 
> ...



Thanks, I found this after I posted. Sounds like I need to call Lutron to see what I need to do.


----------

